# Live Rock



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

Can I keep Live Rocks and Live Corals in a tank whose temparature goes around 35-38 C.
Thanx for reply........


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm not to sure on Live rock temp ratings but Coral shouldn't go over 28-29c for long,its happiest at 26c , only going by what I'm reading in a few "Barron's' reef manuals.


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

I have heared that Live Rocks are fed Live Coral's Liquid food. Is that true????????


----------

